# Icf 5x5



## Fruity (Nov 20, 2014)

Is it ok if I switch my barbell shrugs for dumbell shrugs ?  The barbell shrugs keep digging into my groin


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Nov 20, 2014)

lol go for it bud I don't see an issue (edit) on second thought you will run into an issue as you progress unless your gym has monstrous dumbells you will run out of room and will be back to smashing your man parts. I would stick to the barbell hold the weight off your thighs and you wont crush the boys .


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 20, 2014)

Just tuck it between your legs like leirus does when he works the corner on Saturday nights


----------



## stonetag (Nov 21, 2014)

HAHAHA, oh fruity fruity, wtf were you thinking?


----------



## Khazima (Nov 22, 2014)

Doesn't matter man as long as you're not running out of room on the dumbbell rack.


----------



## JJyaya (Dec 17, 2014)

Just started this program man, having the same issue! Haha after every set I'm just standing there adjusting my junk


----------

